# 110v socket outlets in factory



## WhitehouseRT

Hire a qualified & licenced electrician,... Pay him the money... bam...you're done.


----------



## Lukeardis

That was helpful 😵


----------



## circuitman1

there is no transformer that feeds a panel for office outlets?if so you could pick it up. what kinda plant is it?:blink::whistling2:


----------



## Lukeardis

The factory pre manufacture buildings then put them together on site. So they are using 110v drills and jig saws etc


----------



## circuitman1

so my next ? is do they have an office? if so there should be a 120 volt supply there.:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Lukeardis

May be getting our wires crossed. I'm in the uk


----------



## Lukeardis

May be getting our wires crossed. I live in the uk


----------



## Mate

May be getting our wires crossed. It is an elecrician forum FOR elecrician


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Get lost......


----------



## circuitman1

that's what i thought you were in the uk. then you will need a transformer for 240 to 120 volts. depends on how much load there is a 10 KVA tranny would work , just would have to feed a breaker panel.:thumbup:


----------



## SteveBayshore

Mate said:


> May be getting our wires crossed. It is an elecrician forum FOR elecrician


What the hell is an elecrician?:001_huh::001_huh:
I should not be on here cause I'm not one of those.


----------



## Mate

SteveBayshore said:


> What the hell is an elecrician?:001_huh::001_huh:
> I should not be on here cause I'm not one of those.


Haha!!My stupid t is jammed!!:laughing:


----------



## Ontariojer

This is really timely... I recently heard that pro level power tools/any tools used on a building site must be 120v in the UK-true?

I heard it was for safety.


----------



## MTW

I thought you used special isolation transformers for this purpose in the UK? That being the case, you should hire someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## MTW

Ontariojer said:


> This is really timely... I recently heard that pro level power tools/any tools used on a building site must be 120v in the UK-true?
> 
> I heard it was for safety.


It is true...they use an isolated power system similar to what is used in hospitals over here. The 120 volts is derived from a center tapped transformer with 55 volts from phase to ground.


----------



## 3xdad

Does the frequency(Hz) matter on these tools?


----------



## Speedy Petey

Lukeardis said:


> The factory pre manufacture buildings then put them together on site. So they are using 110v drills and jig saws etc


If you're in the UK why are they using 120V tools in this factory. 
It'd be MUCH easier to get the right tools for the job and for the location.


----------



## chewy

This is a legitimate question, pro tools in the UK are 110v for some bizzare OSHA regulation.


----------



## MTW

Speedy Petey said:


> If you're in the UK why are they using 120V tools in this factory.
> It'd be MUCH easier to get the right tools for the job and for the location.


Because it's required.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Speedy Petey said:


> If you're in the UK why are they using 120V tools in this factory.
> It'd be MUCH easier to get the right tools for the job and for the location.


If this was used in non commercal / Industrail location then the standard 240 volts tools will work just fine ( as long it is not hooked up on triphase side)

But for industrail / large commercal jobsites they are required to use 120 volts tools as someone mention used a centre tapped transfomer to reduce the potoinal chance of electrique shock and the Department of Labour bureau will required this set up for safety requirement which I belive it is simaur way with OSHA is. ( not the excat the same wording but pretty simair ) with RCD protection on the 120 volt circuits.




chewy said:


> This is a legitimate question, pro tools in the UK are 110v for some bizzare OSHA regulation.


They are required for over 30 something years on larger jobsite plus commercal / industrail location where they use alot of portable tools but fixed ( perament ) tools they can run much higher voltage if required.

Merci.


----------



## gnuuser

you would need a step-down transformer 
as you would be working with a split phase 
heres a google on it with lots of pics and info.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...tpeybWwBMfYgOAD&ved=0CF0QsAQ&biw=1242&bih=609


----------



## circuitman1

gnuuser said:


> you would need a step-down transformer
> as you would be working with a split phase
> heres a google on it with lots of pics and info.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...tpeybWwBMfYgOAD&ved=0CF0QsAQ&biw=1242&bih=609


that was what i was saying in my post, 240 to 120 volt transformer + breaker panel .:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## dmxtothemax

Lukeardis said:


> A client has asked me to install 110v socket outlets in his factory for general power tools. Would you say the best way to do this is just to get site transformers and plug them into 230v supply's or is there an easier more effective way


What sort of power are we talking about !
You could instal one big tranny,
And instal different style outlets for the 120v.
What does your local codes allow ?
You use square pins dont you ?
View attachment 33028



So maybe use this for 120v -

View attachment 33029




What ever it is it needs to be different from the normal 230v
to prevent some bozzo from trying to use it for 230v tools.


----------



## uconduit

I believe that english 120volt hand tools are powered like US 240 volt equipment. except that phase to neutral is only 55 volt and never utilized.


----------



## great68

Old thread i know, but,,,,,,, In the UK no 220 Volt (our normal single phase voltage) is allowed on construction. We generally do not have split phase but on construction sites we use a 110v supply which is centre tapped to ground so 55v per pole. Our frequency is 50htz. Rcd (GFI to you ) protection is not needed & probably would not work anyhow due to the 55v per pole.
The 110v supply has to be yellow & this is a typical plug









In the op's case, a factory has asked for 110v supply probably for safety . Due to possible long cable runs & the high volt drop (as its half the voltage we normally have) wiring a breaker board is not done but you can buy this 









or a large site transformer such as this which is hardwired in so no 220v is accessible


----------

